# sirius esn help



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

just got my new car, unf the dealer made a few mistakes installing sirius

one was missplacing the esn card, and we werent able to pull the pannel back to see it on the unit

does anyone know if it's possible to using the nav display to get it to display the sirius ESN so i can get it activated


a second question i have a trunk mounted antenna with the green dot, i was under the impression the green dot was for roof and red dot for trunk, can anyone confirm (using the green dot wires are sticking out i guess in error)

thanks


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Do you own a 2004 BMW with NAV & the BMW Sirius kit? If you do, it must one of the first installations because Sirius was never supported with NAV. Check the Sirius Owner's manual - page 16. It says you obtain the ESN by holding down the "SAT" button for 1.5 seconds. That's how I did it on my car. BTW, why didn't BMW activate the service for you? You are entitled to 2-3 months free service when you sign up for an annual contract.

Sorry I can't help you on antena question. My roof mount antenna is mounted on the rear parcel shelf.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*tnx*



SRFast said:


> Do you own a 2004 BMW with NAV & the BMW Sirius kit? If you do, it must one of the first installations because Sirius was never supported with NAV. Check the Sirius Owner's manual - page 16. It says you obtain the ESN by holding down the "SAT" button for 1.5 seconds. That's how I did it on my car. BTW, why didn't BMW activate the service for you? You are entitled to 2-3 months free service when you sign up for an annual contract.
> 
> Sorry I can't help you on antena question. My roof mount antenna is mounted on the rear parcel shelf.
> 
> Hope this helps....JL


thanks v much for helping i just noticed that i got 2 nearly the same sat books one didn't have the info the other said as you did above cool beans tnx

yeah i've got asst,nav,sirius i am not 'THE' first but one had to teach the dealer how do install it thanks to the posts here,

one thing i didn't consider was the rear shelf inside the car, would strike me as the least ugly option as long as it didn't effect reception, which i am guessing isn't bad and if so i can always move it to the trunk later

soon i hope to add the voice nav input /speach recog / module and the blue tooth option when avail

off topic but this is a super fun car only a few miles on it but i LOVE it


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

photo2000a: Sirius is based in NYC and that means a strong local presence. There is a repeater in NYC to compliment the satellite signal. I've had the BMW Sirius kit in my car for almost a year and have experienced very few reception problems with the antenna on the rear shelf. Here is what is looks like:



















Hope this helps....JL


----------



## demenas (Sep 15, 2003)

SRFast said:


> Do you own a 2004 BMW with NAV & the BMW Sirius kit? If you do, it must one of the first installations because Sirius was never supported with NAV. Check the Sirius Owner's manual - page 16. It says you obtain the ESN by holding down the "SAT" button for 1.5 seconds. That's how I did it on my car. BTW, why didn't BMW activate the service for you? You are entitled to 2-3 months free service when you sign up for an annual contract.


I had to call in to activate but I did get the 2-3 months of free service tacked onto my year contract.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*shelf out of nyc*



SRFast said:


> photo2000a: Sirius is based in NYC and that means a strong local presence. There is a repeater in NYC to compliment the satellite signal. I've had the BMW Sirius kit in my car for almost a year and have experienced very few reception problems with the antenna on the rear shelf. Here is what is looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the cool pix, i kinda thought they had a local booster, wonder if they do it in other major cities or just nyc??

Have you driven far out of the major metro area, enough to leave the repeater zone... can you still get good reception in the clear ??

thanks again


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Since the install, I've driven my car as far north as Montreal, Quebec and as far south as Danville, VA. The only "drop outs" I've experienced have been because the SAT and repeater signal is completed blocked, ie underpasses, tunnels, underground garages, etc. The Sirius receiver has a 2-3 second buffer so if signal is lost for more than that, you will lose the audio, but it comes back fairly quickly. I don't recall losting the signal at anytime while driving on interstate highways where there are no overhead obstructions. I even had Sirius reception in Montreal.

Go to Sirius Backstage for the most comprehensive Sirius info: http://207.36.201.22/siriusbackstage.com/forum/

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## demenas (Sep 15, 2003)

*Sirius Text Display on 04 NAV*



SRFast said:


> Do you own a 2004 BMW with NAV & the BMW Sirius kit? If you do, it must one of the first installations because Sirius was never supported with NAV. Check the Sirius Owner's manual - page 16. It says you obtain the ESN by holding down the "SAT" button for 1.5 seconds. That's how I did it on my car. BTW, why didn't BMW activate the service for you? You are entitled to 2-3 months free service when you sign up for an annual contract.


Do you know if the Sirius Song Info (artist/title) can be scrolled on the NAV head units? It looks to cut off around the 15th character or so.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*scroll*



demenas said:


> Do you know if the Sirius Song Info (artist/title) can be scrolled on the NAV head units? It looks to cut off around the 15th character or so.


i've never seen anything scroll

on say FM, with data the old stuff blinks off then the new stuff appears

same as sirius , their can be say 2 or 3 lines of info top Big for channel group then like 2 lines or so of text for song info usualy that stays on duration of song then blinks off for a sec and new song pops up

don't know if it is 'capabile ' of scrolln just never seen it , cool if it did :dunno:

but nav and sirus and cd etc bmw is just sooo much fun


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

The BMW Sirius receiver has a "scroll" mode in non NAV cars. The stream name, artist name and song title is displayed by pressing the "info" button. The stream name is always displayed, press the button once and you see the artist name and press it twice to see the song title. If "scroll" is not active (default), the information will be truncated if it exceeds the max number of 11 characters. If "scroll" is active, the information will scroll until all information has been displayed. Is there an "info" button on the NAV display?

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

SRFast said:


> The BMW Sirius receiver has a "scroll" mode in non NAV cars. The stream name, artist name and song title is displayed by pressing the "info" button. The stream name is always displayed, press the button once and you see the artist name and press it twice to see the song title. If "scroll" is not active (default), the information will be truncated if it exceeds the max number of 11 characters. If "scroll" is active, the information will scroll until all information has been displayed. Is there an "info" button on the NAV display?
> 
> Hope this helps...JL


I'm experiencing this problem as well and I was wondering if anyone came up with a solution. I have a 2005 E46 w/ Nav-BT-Sirius. I'm trying to figure out how to get the text to scroll. On my Infiniti FX35 there was a knob I could turn to manually scroll. I can't find anything like that on the E46. Holding down the Info button only brings up the ID number for the receiver.

The only users manual I could find was for non-Nav systems. Does anyone know of a Nav w/ Sirius manual?

:dunno:


----------

